# What music are you listening to...Part V



## Nonskimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

April Wine - Carry On


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Slit Wrist Theory


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

The Beatles - I am Walrus


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2006)

Walk - Pantera. 

Trivium are awesome live.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

RUSH - Lakeside Park


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

AFI - This Time Imperfect


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

Razorlight - Kirby's House


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Down to my Last


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

The Strokes - Reptilia


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

Yellowcard - Rough Draft


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

Radiohead - High and Dry


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2006)

Jon and Vangelis - The friends of Mr.Cairo.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

Saliva - Always


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

RUSH - 2112


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

Vanessa Carlton - 1000 Miles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2006)

Give it Up - Soil


----------



## zerum (Jun 22, 2006)

SWEET, santa monica sunshine


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

James Brown - Funky Child


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

Nightmare of You - My Name is Trouble


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Metallica - Sad but True


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

Creed - One Last Breath


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Metallica - Unforgiven


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

Echo and the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

Muse - The Small Print


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Wild Horses


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 22, 2006)

Staind - Raw


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

New Found Glory - Hit or Miss


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

I just let one rip. Does that count as music?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

If it was to a tune it could 

The Strokes - Is This It


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2006)

AFI - This Celluloid Dream


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

RUSH - Tom Sawyer


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2006)

Hellbound - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Monkey Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2006)

The Strokes - Someday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

AFI - This Celluloid Dream


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2006)

Aerosmith - Toys in the Attic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Betrayed


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2006)

Metallica - Metal Militia


----------



## plan_D (Jun 24, 2006)

Damageplan - Blood Force Trauma


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2006)

Razorlight - Golden Touch


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

Something Corporate- Konstantine.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

**** off only im allowed to like that song... 


36 Crazyfists - Bloodwork


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

the mark of a true emo  still listening to it (paused it to watch the hockey video)........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Circle the Drain


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

Rooster- Staring at the sun............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

Jamiroquai - Canned Heat


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

AC/DC - The Jack


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

The Undertones- Teenage kicks...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

Hoobastank - the Reason


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

Alien Ant Farm - Attitude


----------



## plan_D (Jun 25, 2006)

Being an emo is not something to be proud of. All that, I'm so depressed bollocks. All freakin' upper-middle class, perfect life ponces with stupidly skinny legs. They're like Goths, but at least Goth-chicks are dirty little sluts even if they do try and puncture your neck with their teeth. 

Greed - Godsmack.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Max Romeo - War Inna Babylon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

you jsut described CC pretty well actually  

Snow Patrol- How to be Dead.........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Sizzla Kolongi - This Day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Hands Down...........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Al Brown - Here I Am Baby


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- The Best Deceptions........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Alpha Blondie - Jerusalem.mp3


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

Don Mclean- American Pie.........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

The Chosen Few - Do Your Thing.mp3


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Water


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Burning Spear - Marcus Gavey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - So Cold


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Disturbed - Deify


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Drowning Pool - Bodies


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

AC/DC - Can't Stop Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

Bohemian Rhapsody- Queen


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

RUSH - Summertime Blues


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

Margate- Chas&Dave


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow me Away


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2006)

Razorlight - Bright Lights


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2006)

James Brown- Sex Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

The Killers - Mr Brightside


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2006)

Madness- My Girl


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2006)

Funeral For a Friend - Roses for the Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> The Killers - Mr Brightside



frigging amazing song.........

Chris Moyles' radio one show.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep.

Same thing, the nose flute at the moment is quite random and The Wiggles were ****!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 29, 2006)

Some random ska radio station


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Afraid to Shoot Strangers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Breaking BEnjamin - Follow


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Muse - Sing for Absolution


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

that song sucks 

Lost Prophets - Tonight........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

So...

Led Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

Lost Prophets - I Don't Know........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

Lost Prophets - Last Train home........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Candy Store Rock


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

nothing, am about to go to bed


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

...

Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> that song sucks



God youre so wrong about EVERYTHING! Absolution is one of the greatest albums ever, and Muse are fantastic...Hence why im going to see them in August.

10:10 and youre off to bed...quite early dont ya think 


Something Corporate - Me and the Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Metallica - Until it Sleeps


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Yellowcard - View From Heaven


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Deep Purple - Knocking at Your Backdoor


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 30, 2006)

rob dougan - furious angels (double cd version)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2006)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## zerum (Jun 30, 2006)

Roger Waters,amused to death.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

Artist- Jerry C
Song- Canon Rock


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2006)

Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Salt of the Earth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2006)

Aerosmith - Crazy


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 3, 2006)

Imogen Heap - Hallelujah

Lanc, take note - it's quite a good cover, but Rufus' version is still great. You may like this one, though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

Washing Me Away In The Tides - Trivium


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Radiohead - Optimistic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

A Gunshot Wound To The Head Of Trepidation - Trivium


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Have Lied


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Metallica - Until it Sleeps


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 4, 2006)

Star Spangled Banner by Jimmy Hendrix


Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2006)

Soundgarden - Rusty Cage


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Kung Fu Fighting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2006)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## zerum (Jul 4, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen- American Skin


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2006)

Angel Eyes - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

AC/DC - Fire Your Guns (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2006)

whole lotta love CCS


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

Stereophonics - Have a Nice Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Hollow


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

James Brown - Super Bad


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## Monique (Jul 5, 2006)

Lies by Billy Talent
8) Because I'm just that cool.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

Pink Floyd - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Metallica - Metal Militia


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Open Your Eyes


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Panic! At the Disco - The Only Difference Between Martyrdom and Suicide is Press Coverage

A good drinking song apparently, should help this bottle of wine down.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Radiohead - Black Star


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Something Corporote 0 GLobe and amaps/


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Systenm of adown - violoent pronography


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

The Decieved - Trivium


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

The Strokes - I Can't Win


----------



## Monique (Jul 6, 2006)

Sonne by Rammstein.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - mOBSCENE


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Burn it Down


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- The Impression That I Get


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Powerback


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

05 - Warriors Jungle Beat (Beatmasters Mix) - Aswad.mp3


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Gentleman - Jah Guide The City


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Muse - Apocalypse Please


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## Monique (Jul 7, 2006)

October by Evanescence.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Find the Real


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 7, 2006)

less Than Jake- Krazy Glue


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2006)

Jethro Tull - Cross-Eyed Mary

The flute solo rocks!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

April Wine - Love Will Remember Me


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Deep Purple - Speed King


----------



## Monique (Jul 7, 2006)

Devil in a Midnight Mass by Billy Talent.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Metallica - The Shortest Straw


----------



## Monique (Jul 7, 2006)

Feel Good Inc. by the Gorillaz.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Good People


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - Fight Song


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hocus Pocus by Focus


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2006)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## Crippen (Jul 8, 2006)

Fade by Staind


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2006)

Metallica - Low Man's Lyric


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

Glosoli by Sigur Ros.
-It sounds pretty wicked even though I can't understand a word they're saying.​


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> April Wine - Love Will Remember Me




No more stompin Tom?  


Stompin Tom-Bud The Spud


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

Stompin' Tom? Why didn't you say so?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

Wait, wait. Here's Bud the Spud.


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

Journeyman by Iron Maiden.​


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 8, 2006)

sudbury sat nite?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> sudbury sat nite?


Just for you, buddy.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Just for you, buddy.


 I've had a few in Sudbury


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I may have too, but it's hazy. 
That was a long time ago.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

The Strokes - Under Control


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 9, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Just for you, buddy.


Youre tossing them out like youre handing out smokes 




Nonskimmer said:


> Wait, wait. Here's Bud the Spud.



This ones my favorite


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm stingy with my smokes man, they're expensive.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2006)

Unlike Stompin' Tom 

Deep Purple - Speed King


----------



## Monique (Jul 10, 2006)

Celtic Moon by Enya.
 I think this one is from Final Fantasy.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Moby D!ck


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

One - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

Muse - Time is Running Out


----------



## PierreL (Jul 11, 2006)

Mozart


----------



## PierreL (Jul 11, 2006)

Mozart


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Alive - Godsmack


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

Deep Purple - Lazy


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 12, 2006)

Led Zep- When the Levee Breaks


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

Chillies - The Power of the Equality


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

So What (Live at Rock im Park 2006, Nurnberg, Germany) - Metallica

Hell yeah me and pD were at this ****ing show!!!! I got the whole concert now on my computer from beginning to end minus the intro Extasy of Gold.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2006)

Chili's - By the Way

Cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand- Take Me Out..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 14, 2006)

Damien Rice- Delicate.....

very mellow........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Ironman


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 14, 2006)

Damien Rice- I Remember............


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

AC/DC - Beating around the Bush


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 14, 2006)

Pink Floyd- Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Salt of the Earth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Rolling Stones - Salt of the Earth



I am going to see them in concert on Sunday night in Munich, Germany.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am going to see them in concert on Sunday night in Munich, Germany.


Cool!

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

30 seconds to mars- fallen...........

i've never heard of them before and this's the first time i've listened to any of their music does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 15, 2006)

Alice Cooper- Elected
now Bryan Adams- Summer of '69


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

Kiss Radio......


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

MC Lars- Signing Emo on YouTube, found it after the emo video posting.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2006)

The Strokes - Ize of the World


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

yet more emos suck songs on YouTube damn some are funny


----------



## zerum (Jul 16, 2006)

Peter Sellers Sophia Loren: Goodness Gracious Me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2006)

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## Chief (Jul 17, 2006)

Jacksonfive by falling up.
Christian Hard Rock.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 17, 2006)

The Who- Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

Outkast- Mrs. Jackson on radio one........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Last Caress - Metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

By the way the Rolling Stones concert in Munich was awesome last night. Great show, great stage stuff, and Kieth Richards did not die!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2006)

That's awesome! I really should see them before they all die.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 17, 2006)

Weezer- Buddy Holly


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Miss You


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

Madnes- One Step Beyond


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2006)

AFI - This Time Imperfect


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2006)

U2 - Elevation


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

Specials- Ghost Town


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2006)

Gorrilaz - Kids with Guns


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

Skatalites- Don-De-Lion


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2006)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

some crap on radio one, called tell me why or summit like that, it's just about all it says for the whole song.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Beast of Burden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

AFI - Bleed Black


----------



## Chief (Jul 19, 2006)

Jesus loves me-Peter Griffin


----------



## Chief (Jul 19, 2006)

"Jesus loves me,
He loves me a bunch.
Because he puts skippy
in my lunch."

*sniff* It just brings tears to your eyes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 19, 2006)

MP3 player slap full of Paul Hardcastle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Polyamorous


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

RUSH - 2112


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2006)

Tangerine Dream - "Tiger"


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells (live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 21, 2006)

Less Than Jake- Landmines and Landslides
now LTJ- The Rest Of My Life


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2006)

Keb Mo -Let Your Light Shine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

The Streets- The hardest way to make an easy living..........


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2006)

The Cardigans- "Long gone before daylight"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

Queen- Don't stop me now........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Civil War


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

Bon Jovi- Always........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Open Your Eyes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

David Bowie Ft. Queen- Under Pressure...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Burn it Down


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

same song, just got past the most hardcore part


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

That song doesnt have a hardcord part 

Alter Bridge - Broken Wings


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

AC/DC - Squealer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2006)

From First to Last - Afterbirth


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

Radiohead - Inside my Head


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2006)

From First to Last - World War Me


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

Blues Brothers- Jailhouse Rock
next is Mad Caddies- Spare Change?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

Pink Floyd- Us and Them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Estranged - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

RUSH - Red Sector A


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

Radio 1, Arman Ven helding or summit like that, My My My........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

That song annoys me...

Led Zeppellin - The Lemon Song


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

i hate it too, fortunately i love the song their playing now, Paulo Nintini (sp?)- Last Request...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2006)

From First to Last - Emily


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

Radio one again, no music at the moment......


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

Metallica - Turn the Page


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2006)

From First to Last - Featuring Some of your Favourite Words


----------



## trackend (Jul 24, 2006)

Starship Troopers theme


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

The Strokes - Under Control


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2006)

AC/DC- It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock'n'Roll)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 24, 2006)

Moist- The Ressurection


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

AC/DC - Squealer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2006)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Bison- The Abominator


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2006)

Muse - Apocalypse Please


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Madness- Land of Hope and Glory


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2006)

Chili's - Otherside


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Madness- Bed and Breakfast Man


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2006)

Aerosmith - Crazy


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

Guns 'N Roses- November Rain


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Madness- Prospects
Yes I'm on a bit of a Madness binge at the moment


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Beast of Burden

I can see that...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Madness- Mad not Mad


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Mother Russia


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2006)

Electric Light Orchestra- Don't Bring Me Down


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2006)

Bison- You Are My Smile


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Learn to Fly


----------



## v2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Author and tittle unknown:
Czari.info


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

RUSH - Jacob's Ladder


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2006)

Chas&Dave- Rabbit


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Iron Maiden - The Wicker Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Water


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Aerosmith - Cryin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Breakdown


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Metallica - The Shortest Straw


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2006)

Thin Lizzy- The Boys Are Back In Town


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Powerback


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2006)

Reel Big Fish- Take On Me


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Chili's - Savior


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2006)

Shining Man - Soil


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2006)

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2006)

Staind - Price to Play


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2006)

AC/DC - Money Talks


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2006)

RBF- Trendy
just finished, now it's
Louis Armstrong- Mood Indigo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2006)

Chili's - By the Way (Live)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2006)

Enya - The hits


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2006)

Aerosmith - Janie's got a Gun


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 29, 2006)

Im not listening to music


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 29, 2006)

same- parents asleep in the next room, currently PUI after pub


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Resolve


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Lunchbox - Marilyn Manson


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand- Fade Together........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Superbeast - Rob Zombie


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

R.E.M.- Man on the Moon......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Inside - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

AC/DC - If you Want Blood (You've got it)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

The Beautiful People - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Pride - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Ironman


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2006)

Depeche Mode - Songs of faith end devotion


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Mother Russia


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

From First to Last - Secrets Dont Make Friends


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

Staind - So Far Away


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

The Killers- Smile like you mean it.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

Pirate FM, a local radio station............


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Pig Charmer - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

AC/DC - School Day Bon Scott


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Lunchbox - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

nothing, watching Eastenders


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Can it get any worse... (although my brother did watch Trisha this morning and then texted for free tickets...)

AC/DC - There's Gonna be Some Rockin'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

hey what's wrong with watching Eastenders! 

Matchbox 20- Bed of Lies......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

What isnt wrong with it more like...


Something Corporate - Not What It Seems


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

i happen to find it very entertaining..........

Abba- Money Money Money............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

With poor acting and ridiculous storylines, Hollyoaks has a much higher quality production, better acting and beliveable and relevent storylines.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

They are all crap in my opinion...

Audioslave - What You Are


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

Abba- the winner takes it all, possibly their finest work.........

and the only reason CC watches that pathetic soap hollyoaks is for the sex..........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that...

Chili's - The Greeting Song


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

No it isnt there isnt any sex, and I dont find any of the women in it attractive despite what everyone says...

The Used - Cut up Angels


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

the same song as before


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Deep Purple - Maybe I'm A Leo


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2006)

Pirate FM, they're playing adverts which is all they ever seem to do........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

Hate things like that...

AC/DC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2006)

most of the time during the day radio one is better but out of loyalty i've stuck with our local radio station, i'm currently undergoing a lot of trauma deciding where my loyalties lie


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

I used to listen to the local station but then moved to Radio One, haven't moved back, the local station just pisses me off now...

Rolling Stones - Angie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 3, 2006)

I hate the radio, never listen to it.

Taking Back Sunday - Liar (It takes one to know one)


----------



## Novice (Aug 3, 2006)

*A Perfect Circle-Magdalena*​


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 3, 2006)

GOOD SONG!


Taking Back Sunday - Just Like Heaven


----------



## Novice (Aug 3, 2006)

*Awesome Song, actually.
=P

Muse-Time is Running Out*​


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

AC/DC - Snowballed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 3, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday - Make Damn Sure


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

AC/DC - Can't Stop Rock 'n Roll


----------



## Novice (Aug 4, 2006)

*Placebo-Follow the Cops back home.*​


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

Rolling stones- paint it black....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday - My Blue Heaven


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

Dr. Karl Kennedy singing on neighbours.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

Right........


Breaking Benjamin - Forget It


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

Chili's - Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 4, 2006)

Saffrom Walden Coumty High School- Cantaloupe Island


----------



## Crippen (Aug 4, 2006)

Freebird Lynnyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 4, 2006)

neil young Rockin in the Free world


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

Stereophonics - Just Looking


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2006)

AFI - Girl's Not Grey


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Ironman


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 5, 2006)

Modern Ways - Kasier Chiefs.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

AC/DC - The Jack (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

The River - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Never Say Die


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Hawthorne Heights - This Is Who We Are


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

RUSH - Fly By Night


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Life of Agony - Love to Let You Down


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

Audioslave - Set it Off


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Strata - Never There


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Crippen (Aug 7, 2006)

Angel Eyes 
Jeff Healey band


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Staind - So Far Away


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

Dogma - Marilyn Manson


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

Lunchbox - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Echo and the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Dont Want a Job


----------



## Novice (Aug 8, 2006)

*End Game-616 Abortions​*​


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell (Live)


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 8, 2006)

Jacques Brel - Les flamandes
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

RUSH - Natural Science


----------



## Novice (Aug 8, 2006)

*This is my Rifle-Combichrist​*​


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 8, 2006)

Lou Gramm - Cry Little Sister (Lost Boys Soundtrack)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Weezer - Say it Ain't So


----------



## Novice (Aug 9, 2006)

*Hooker with a penis-Tool*​


----------



## Twitch (Aug 9, 2006)

Family Tradition- Hank Williams Jr. "Hank why do you drink? Why do you blow smoke?....."


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

O.M.G - Kasier Chiefs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2006)

Seek and Destroy - Metallica (Live at Rock im Park 2006)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2006)

The delights of BBC News 24's coverage of the attempting flight bombings to try and see how much of a delay I will have tomorrow morning...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

Angle of Death - Slayer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> The delights of BBC News 24's coverage of the attempting flight bombings to try and see how much of a delay I will have tomorrow morning...



Im trying to figure out what I can carry on the plane when I fly to Paris on Friday.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is the lowdown Adler (just flew into Malta today). I wasn't allowed a book, mobile etc, so I only had my wallet, my passport and my travel docs. Someone said though anything you buy airside you can take on the plane however I am not so sure.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 11, 2006)

gnomey's right, no books, newspapers, nothing electrical, baisically nothing, you're allowed your wallet (which they may wish to search), ticket, passport and travel documents, that's it, it must also be carried in a transparent bag...........

and as for the music, something on the radio, dunno what it is.........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2006)

The Harry Potter music from the second film... (watching it next door).

Well Gatwick wasn't bad, there were large queue's for check-in and for security but other than that not much, I took off on time and arrived 10mins early.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

Crush 'em - Megadeth


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

California Dreamin - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

Creeping Death - Metallica (Live from Kabuki Theatre, San Fransisco CA, 15 Mar 85)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

Damien Rice- "New Song" simply because no one knows what it's called, it's not be said in public yet.......


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

I.D.F. - Police And Army


----------



## zerum (Aug 13, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen .Greatest Hits


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 14, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Hollow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2006)

Something Corporate- Konstantine........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 14, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - People are People


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2006)

Marek Biliński - Reflections


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

David Bowie- Life On Mars........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

AC/DC - Night Prowler


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Magdalena


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

The Verve- The drugs don't work......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

Billy Connolly- The Welly Song.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Orestes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2006)

The Beatles- Penny Lane.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

Walk - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - People are People


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

Angel with the Scabbed Wings - Marilyn Manson


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2006)

Stranger Inside - Shinedown


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2006)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Resolve


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

Bob Dylan- Like a rolling stone.......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

Joe Satriani - Hands in the Air


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2006)

The Used - Im a Fake


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Im a Fake


Ah ha! I knew it all along. You're actually a little Welsh girl named Wendy. 

I'm listening to...nothing. No wait, I think I hear a lawnmower somewhere. Yep, it's a lawnmower.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Afraid to Shoot Strangers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

Jonas Thomassen - Iris.......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

AC/DC - Love at First Feel


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2006)

A Night at the Opera Album. Queen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

Travis- Flowers in the window, a great song and their only one i like.......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

RUSH - Red Barchetta


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

Too Short - "Gettin' It"


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2006)

Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

Radio 1.........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2006)

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

Damien Rice- Unplayed piano......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2006)

Razorlight - In the City


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

Feeder- I think we're gonne make it...........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Good People


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> Feeder- I think we're gonne make it...........




You mean Buck Rogers...


Brand New - Play Crack the Sky


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2006)

Mp3
Staind -fade.
free -wishingwell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Muse - Starlight

One of the only songs I like on their new album. Gone too electronicy for my liking, I prefer their older, more contemporary rock.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2006)

some really bad X-factor auditions......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Youre in no position to say how bad they are, they're probably more talented than The Streets. 

Alter Bridge - Find the Real


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 27, 2006)

Body Language (Live) - Queen 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

Something Corporate - Not What It Seems


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

Detonation - Trivium


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm In Love With My Car (Live) - Queen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

The sounds of riveting out on the hanger floor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

Something Corporate - You're Gone


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

Guns 'n' Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 28, 2006)

Cindy Lauper - She Bops.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

InMe - Safe in a Room


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

Falco - Rock Me Amadeus


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

The Strokes - Trying your Luck


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2006)

Fly from the Inside - Shinedown


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2006)

Primal Scream - Dolls


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone


----------



## CrazyElf (Aug 29, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox (demo version)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2006)

Audioslave - Original Fire


----------



## plan_D (Aug 30, 2006)

As much as I hate to say it, Original Fire really does suck for Audioslave. 

Lady So Divine - Shinedown


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

A Thorn For Every Heart - Rain on Her Parade


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2006)

Not the best I would agree.

Metallica - Escape


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Strength of the World


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2006)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

InMe - Firefly


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## CrazyElf (Aug 30, 2006)

Korn - All in the Family


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Think About You


----------



## denon (Aug 31, 2006)

As B-17 go Glenn Miller s American patrol sounds great. 
Motorhead- Bomber,super albumand cover.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2006)

Muse - Starlight


----------



## daishi12 (Aug 31, 2006)

If I'd brought my MP3 player into work (which I didn't - note to self, repeat 100 times I am an idiot), it would be Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini, Genesis - Suppers Ready, Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer, or Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2006)

Nightmare of You - My Name is Trouble


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2006)

Audioslave - Show me How to Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Angels Holocaust - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2006)

RUSH - 2112


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2006)

Family Force 5 - Replace Me


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2006)

Chili's - By the Way (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Slit Wrist Theory


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Anything Goes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Brackish - Kittie


----------



## oldmadbadger (Sep 1, 2006)

49 years old and the answer is ... Engel - Rammstein


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Good song. Even better in concert!

Whiplash - Metallica


----------



## oldmadbadger (Sep 1, 2006)

in concert ... man they were better than the Luftwaffe

badger


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 1, 2006)

Elastica - Car Song.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Counting Bodies Like Sheep To The Rhythm of a Drum


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Take me Home


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

mum's watching "how do you solve a problem like maria" so a couple of their songs.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Orestes


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

Angel With The Scabbed Wings - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

Simple Man - Shinedown


----------



## csrruss (Sep 2, 2006)

rammstein-Du Hast
rammstein-Amerika
rammstein-Keine Lust
rammstein-Ich Will


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 2, 2006)

Megadeth-My Darkest Hour


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

Fly From The Inside - Shinedown


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Wasted Years


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Simple Man - Shinedown



jesus christ a song we both actually listen to!

Travis- flowers in the window.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2006)

oldmadbadger said:


> in concert ... man they were better than the Luftwaffe
> 
> badger



Seen them several times. Chances are if there is a Metal, Hard Rock or Heavy band out there I have seen them atleast once, probably several times.

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2006)

Razorlight - Bright Lights


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 3, 2006)

Frantic-Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2006)

Hanger 18 - Megadeth


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

The Killers- Andy, you're a star........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

AC/DC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

Robbie Williams- Rudebox, my sister's watching TMF, it's not a bad song though.......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 4, 2006)

pink floyd =fearless


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Fiddle and the Drum


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

Prodigy - Spitfire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

Muse - Starlight


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

AC/DC - Sin City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 4, 2006)

Megadeth-truth be told


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

Metallica - Devil's Dance


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 5, 2006)

Megadeth-Symphony Of Destruction


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Vindicated...........


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 5, 2006)

Linkin Park- In the end


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

Hawthorne Heights - The Transition


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2006)

Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Resolve


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 5, 2006)

Cowboys From Hell-Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2006)

Metallica - Frantic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Hussars are you listening to whatever I listen to. 

I listen to a Metallica song, you listen to a Metallica song. I listen to a Megadeth song and you listen to a Megadeth song. I listen to a Pantera song and you listen to a Pantera song. 

Right now I am listening to:

Metal Heart - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

AC/DC - Beating Around the Bush


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 6, 2006)

crossfade-colors


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2006)

Broken City - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Carouselambra


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2006)

Like a Stone - Audioslave


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve Vai's album: " Alive in an Ultra World "


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 6, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Something Vague


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2006)

The Death Song - Marilyn Manson


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Temptation - Godsmack


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

good band !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell yeah they are and even better Live! Amazing concert!

Livin in Sin - Godsmack


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 7, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hussars are you listening to whatever I listen to.
> 
> I listen to a Metallica song, you listen to a Metallica song. I listen to a Megadeth song and you listen to a Megadeth song. I listen to a Pantera song and you listen to a Pantera song.
> 
> ...



What the helllll are you talking about, ive been listening to mainly megadeth, i listened to one metallica song, that was frantic.

Pantera is also one of my favorites, dont bust my balls man, Dime Bag Darrel was a god.




In Death's Embrace-Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 7, 2006)

Pride - Damageplan


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

Joe Satriani - Summer Song


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 7, 2006)

Linkin Park-Faint


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

Metallica - The Thing that Should not Be


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

A Question of Heaven - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Walking By


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2006)

Alice in Chains "would"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2006)

Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

Damien Rice- "new Song"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

Perversions of Pain - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2006)

some bitchin Deutsche Laute Musik by Sylvius Leopold Weiss and peformed by Robert Barto


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - When the Levee Breaks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

watching a question of sport


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2006)

AC/DC - High Voltage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2006)

1996 - Marilyn Manson


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2006)

Fly From The Inside - Shinedown


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 9, 2006)

InMe - Angels with Snipers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2006)

some rubbish on Pirate FM...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 9, 2006)

Probably the station itself.

A Perfect Circle - Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2006)

Yngwie Malmsteen - I am a Viking


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 10, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHXwXhOZCQ_



Black label society - In This River


----------



## FighterJetFiona (Sep 10, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Standium Arcadium - The Album


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Recipe for Hate - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 10, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday - I'll Let You Live


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

Muse - Falling Away with You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

Blood Red Skies - Judas Priest


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2006)

The Killers- Glamorous, Indie Rock and Roll..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 11, 2006)

Bush - Glycerine


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2006)

Deep Purple - Highway Star (Live)


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 11, 2006)

Abba - The Day Before You Came.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2006)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin' (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2006)

Wheetus- Teenage dirtbag.........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Dance of Death


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Slit Wrist Theory


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2006)

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2006)

Rufus Wainwright- Hallelujah, so much better than the Jeff Buckley version.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 13, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Away From the Sun


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2006)

RUSH - Tom Sawyer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Dantes Inferno - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

AC/DC - Put the Finger on You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Fight Fire with Fire - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallica - Am I Evil?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2006)

Bee Gees- I started a joke............


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallica - Sanitarium


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2006)

the same song, i do love it so..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2006)

AFI - This Time Imperfect


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2006)

Foo Fighters - DOA


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm trying to find that we'll meet again song but all i can find is the Leeds United version  anyone got a copy?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 15, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Counting Bodies Like Sheep To The Rhythm Of The War Drums


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

The Killers- When you were young.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

some coldplay crap, man i hate them.........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2006)

Deep Purple - Demons Eye


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Angels Holocaust - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

Flying High Again - Ozzy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

The Beatles- Can't buy me love......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

The Beatles- Eight days a week......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2006)

Soundgarden - Burden in my Hand


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

watching ant and dec's saturday night take away...........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 16, 2006)

Avenged Sevendfold- Darkness Surrounds


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)

Desmond Dekker- The Isrealites


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 17, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

The Hunter - Iced Earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 17, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Magdalena


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2006)

Jump Little Children - Cathedrals.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)

My Michelle- G'n'R


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 17, 2006)

Mudvayne-Forget to remember


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)

The Stripper- played by my old school big band
now it's Sin City- AC/DC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Denial - Sevendust


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2006)

Something Corporate- Konstantine........


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 18, 2006)

The Sideboard Song- Chas&Dave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

Black - Drain STH


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 18, 2006)

Muse - Starlight


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2006)

Metallica - Sad but True


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 19, 2006)

Offspring- Original Prankster


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way...........


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 19, 2006)

Nickelback-someday


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

Linken Park- Numb..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 20, 2006)

Offspring- Spare Me The Details


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - Human touch


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 20, 2006)

Offspring- Defy You


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - Born in USA


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 20, 2006)

Bowling For Soup- Almost


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - A secret garden.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

James Blunt- Wisemen........

i'll get my coat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Trigger - In Flames


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2006)

Soundgarden - Dusty


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 20, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday - Liar (It Takes One To Know One)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

The Other New Song - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

Chemical Brothers- Galvanize..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Dogs and Chaplains


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Burn in Hell - Twisted Sister


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

Fishbone- Change


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Indians - Anthrax


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

Starship- Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Brutal Planet - Alice Cooper


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

Mr. Mister- Broken Wings...........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Nirvana - Scentless Apprentis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

The Unnamed Feeling - Metallica


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 21, 2006)

Bullet For My Valentine- Tears Dont Fall


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

The Aquabats- Captain Hampton and the Midget Pirates!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 22, 2006)

The Memory Remains-Metallica


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Less Than Jake- 24 Hours in Paramus


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2006)

Tangerine Dream - Destination Berlin


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2006)

Metallica - Am I Evil?


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 22, 2006)

The Aquabats- The Wild Sea


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Big D and the Kids Table- Dirt Lip
now it's Harry Johnson and the All Stars- The Dog


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Blood On My Hands - Demons and Wizards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2006)

From First to Last - Populace in Two


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2006)

Soundgarden - Holy Water


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2006)

From First to Last - Kiss me, Im Contagious


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

Rhianna- SOS on the radio, one of my most hated songs ever


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

Turn it off then 

Something Corporate - Me and the Moon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

but it's so hard for me to turn anything off 

watching, umm, that old comedy about the holiday resort...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

Puccini - Nessun Dorma

Is it wrong to enjoy Classical?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2006)

Soundgarden - Tighter and Tighter


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2006)

Sugarcult - Memory


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

Nightfall - Blind Guardian


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2006)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2006)

Dead Babies - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2006)

Metallica - Escape


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

Lanc made me do it...

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains

I love this song!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2006)

you mean CC made you do it? we're not that similar


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

You made me think of it my man.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have the rest of the album Matt? If not ill upload the rest in the other thread.


Brand New - Play Crack the Sky


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

That'd be great. I do like that song!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2006)

InMe - A World Apart


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> That'd be great. I do like that song!



They are fricken great in concert too. Saw them at Rock im Park this year.

Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2006)

InMe - You'll Get There


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

And Justice For All... - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2006)

Evanescence - Like You


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Revelations


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2006)

Evanescence - All That Im Living For


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2006)

Evanescence - Lithium

Damn I love this album.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've only heard one or two cuts from Evanescence. Liked one and thought the other was okay. Post your favorites in the other thread. I would love to hear them.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2006)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2006)

OK sure thing...They arent to everyones taste, but theyre probaby up there with Alter Bridge and Something Corporate as my favourite band.

Evanescence - Good Enough


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention - Slayer


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Rush - 2112


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 4, 2006)

Metallica-The New Song


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2006)

Evanescence - Weight of the World


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2006)

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2006)

Goo Goo Dolls- Iris.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Evanescence - Lithium


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2006)

Herr Lynch buring the studio


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWntxpcq9FI_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2006)

This Love - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2006)

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2006)

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2006)

Evanescence - Snow White Queen


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 7, 2006)

metallica- Sad But True


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

Night Fall - Blind Guardian


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2006)

Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

Last December - Iced Earth


----------



## Crippen (Oct 7, 2006)

Wish you were here (Echoes, The best of Pink floyd)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Bloodwork


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

Anthem (We Are The Fire) - Trivium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2006)

From First To Last - Note To Self


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

Santa Claus is Thumbing to town-Relient K


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

In the Name of God - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2006)

Yngwie Malmsteen - I am a Viking


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

Turbo Lover - Judas Priest


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2006)

Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

God of Thunder - KISS


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand- Tell Her Tonight.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2006)

Iron Maiden - No More Lies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - With Nothing Underneath


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

Something Corporate- I woke up in a car............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2006)

From First to Last - Emily


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2006)

Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2006)

From First to Last - Minuet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Silence - Grave Digger


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats a good song!

Allways Will Be - Hammerfall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

Or course it is - any Alter Bridge song is!

Alter Bridge - Broken Wings


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Anthem (We are the fire) - Trivium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Stay Tonight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Where Not Going to Take it - Twisted Sister


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

Sir Cliff Richard- It's so Funny

what, it was on the radio


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Burn it Down


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

The Streets- Dry your eye's mate

it's ok CC it's on the radio this time...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, and radios generally have an off switch or tuning dial you can use to prevent such atrocious music... 

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Blind - Korn


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Watch Your Words


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Damage Inc. - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2006)

KT Tunstall - One Day.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2006)

Something Corporate- Konstantine.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm a repeat post, i've nothing to live for- delete me! delete me now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Alive - Godsmack


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2006)

Matchbox 20- If you're gone.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2006)

Aerosmith - Living on the Edge


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2006)

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2006)

Deathrider - Anthrax


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Polyamorous


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2006)

Deep Purple - Burn


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i'm a repeat post, i've nothing to live for- delete me! delete me now



Nothing that Lanc uploaded.

And quit stealing my thunder!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

Judas Priest - Living After Midnight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2006)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2006)

Audioslave - Revelations


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2006)

Soundgarden - Tighter Tighter


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2006)

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2006)

Outshined! That's what I'm talking about.

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

Damien Rice- "New Song"

well someone on the site has to listen to something other than rock/God knows what you'd call it/metal at times


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, I like classical (though I'm a novice). Mostly Mozart and chamber music. I also am a huge blues fan. And some jazz too.

Metallica - Master of Puppets

By the way, anyone heard the latest Who album? I'm a big Who fan, but it's gotta suck right?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2006)

InMe - Just a Glimpse


I like all types of music except for crap and r bollocks.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

You know CC, your avatar, your music titles and your posting that pic of you in the tutu is creeping me out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2006)

InMe - Otherside


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh come on!! Your kidding right?!?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2006)

Nope 

InMe - Angles with Snipers


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

I want you to know I fell out of my chair laughing. InMe - The Otherside.     Brilliant.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2006)

For your entertainment:


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2006)

forget your pussie music

RIPPIN IT UP!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Rw8AkZ8w4_

Alice in Chains live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)

Alice in Chains! Yeah they ****ing rocked at Rock im Park this year!

Schools Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Damned


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 21, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Imagine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2006)

AC/DC - House of Jazz


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Package


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2006)

Dracula - Iced Earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2006)

A Thorn for Every Heart - 99 With an Anchor

Great album...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2006)

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2006)

A Thorn for Every Heart - February


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2006)

The Clansman - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2006)

Soundgarden - New Damage


----------



## Soren (Oct 24, 2006)

Beethoven, symphony nr.9.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Weak and Powerless


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## Erich (Oct 25, 2006)

hold on to her panties boyz !


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v3FEQhUkt8_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Blue


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

AC/DC - Shot Down in Flames


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Primus - Tommy the Cat


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

AC/DC - Bad Boy Boogie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

AFI - The Leaving Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Want to Save You


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Holy Smoke


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2006)

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2006)

RUSH - Force Ten


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 27, 2006)

Hooray Hooray (It's a Cheeky Holiday) - The Cheeky Girls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

Medvedya said:


> Hooray Hooray (It's a Cheeky Holiday) - The Cheeky Girls



you have _got_ to be kidding me?

Something Corporate- Space..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Dont Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

Queen and David Bowie- Under Pressure.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2006)

Audioslave - Somedays


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> you have _got_ to be kidding me?
> 
> Something Corporate- Space..........



No, the Cheeky Girls are possibly one of the most influencial bands of recent years. 

If you take their seminal work "The Cheeky Song" it's clear how groundbreaking they really were. 

"Touch my bum, this is life." 

I mean, the lyrics are practically poetry!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Evanescence - The Last Song I'm Wasting On You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Harvestor of Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Evanescence - Cloud Nine


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2006)

Med has to be on something.... 

Deep Purple - Speed King (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Evanescence - The Only One


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

Freddie Le Grant- Put your hands up (for Detroit) 

what an awful song! i'm listening to the radio 1 chart show in utter disbelief that people would actually buy this sh!t...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

Brand New - Last Chance to Lose Your Keys

Well its Radio One lanc, what do you expect, its all crap...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

Dido- not a clue what it's called

now listening to Pirate FM


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

Not much better  You want Radio 2...

Breaking Benjamin - Polyamorous


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2006)

Come on Radio 4 

AC/DC - Hold Me Back


----------



## uhhuh35 (Oct 29, 2006)

Down
"Nola"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

James Blunt- You're Beautiful

go pirate fm


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2006)

Hate him...

Soundgarden - Smokestack Lightning


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 30, 2006)

Mandy - Barry Manilow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Hate him...



Me too... voted the second most annoying thing in Britain in a recent poll, only behind caravans...


Saliva - Click Click Boom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

some local band they're showcasing on Pirate FM


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

Evanescence - Weight of the World


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

James Blunt- High

again on the radio


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

Turn. It. Off. 


Creedance Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2006)

The off button is there for a reason...

Metallica - Frantic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

general chit chat on radio 1............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2006)

Goo Gaa...Oooo a butterly! Doo daaa deuhh *gurgle dribble*.

Am I close? 


Brand New - Guernica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

the new scissor sister's song, pretty crap, again the fine work of Pirate FM............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns and Roses


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2006)

that put your hands up for detroit song i so detest, and in looking for something else to listen to/watch i've realised neighbours is on so some good's come of this


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

Atreyu - Bleeding Mascara

Rawr rawr rawwwwwr


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

Pink's new song..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Soundgarden - Get on the Snake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2006)

Stone Sour - Zzyxz Rd.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2006)

Anthemn (We are the Fire) - Trivium


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Soundgarden - Never Named


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2006)

Disturbed - Fear


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Civil War


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2006)

InMe - Safe In A Room


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

Fade To Black - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

Syphony of Destruction - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 6, 2006)

Free Bird- Lynard Skynard


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2006)

Dance of Death - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Tiger Lily


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2006)

Saliva - Your Disease


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2006)

Deep Purple - Mandrake Root


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 7, 2006)

Jessica- The Allman Brothers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2006)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

Damien Rice- Rootless Tree................


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone heard the new Who album yet?

The Kinks - Lola


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## Erich (Nov 8, 2006)

rippin it up !

these guys still kick your butts


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO6uhptpnTw_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2006)

From First to Last - Secrets Dont Make Friends


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

Soundgarden - Superunknown


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2006)

Metallica - One


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

The Ripper - Judas Priest


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good tune, Adler.

Maceo Parker - Mo' Roots


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

Soundgarden - Like Suicide


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

Seek and Destroy - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

Mac fly- Please Please........

someone, remind me what it is i've got left to live for


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheep... 

Rage Against the Machine - Fistful of Steel


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cheer up Lanc.

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Great song....

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Highway Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2006)

Augustus Pablo (Dub)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Damien - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2006)

Soundgarden - Bleed Together


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Here Without Out


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 11, 2006)

Scar Symmetry- Mind Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2006)

Razorlight - America


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

Thats one of the most annoying songs ever I think...


From First To Last - I liked you better before you were naked on the internet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Legend Land - Leaves Eyes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

From First to Last - Untitled Track


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2006)

Could be worse...

Metallica - To Live is to Die


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Skeleton Christ - Slayer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

Septembre - I Am Weightless


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2006)

Soundgarden - Blow up the Outside World


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Blunt Force Trauma - Damage Plan


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2006)

Rise Against - Heaven Knows


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Regenades of Funk


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Nov 13, 2006)

Nightwish- Wish Master


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2006)

Train - Drops of Jupiter


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2006)

Soundgarden - No Wrong No Right


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

The Crusade - Trivium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Rose


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2006)

Soundgarden - Limo Wreck


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Don't Wait.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2006)

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonnie Tyler- I Need A Hero..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Dont Burn the Witch - Venom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

Gustav Holst- Mars, The Bringer of War..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2006)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

Pussy Sugar - Kittie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Bonnie Tyler- I Need A Hero..........



Its called 'Holding out for a Hero' 


Something Corporate - As you Sleep


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Rise Of The Pentagram - Cradle Of Filth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Disturbed - Fear


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Demon of the Fall - Opeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Brand New - Degausser


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Open Your Eyes

What a solo.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Operation Mindcrime - Queensryche


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## Erich (Nov 20, 2006)

my Classical station King FM out of Seattle just freaked ! they are playing Metallica "enter Sandman"

ah who took control ................... I did from the depths .................

guess the song does have some classical flavor, now they are playing a violin concerto. Yowser ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2006)

Brand New - Millstone


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

Chris Cornell - You Know My Name


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

that's the new bond track isn't it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes it is...Best Bond theme ever...

Jack's Mannequin - Dark Blue


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

oh i dunno, Goldeneye and Tomorrow never dies are pretty damned good....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

Didn't come out top in some poll I was randomly watching over the weekend - think Diamonds are Forever came out top (or was it Goldfinger)...

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Rosenrot - Rammstein


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

i watched up to about 9 on that poll gnomey, saying that naked women dancing in the opening credits is crazy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

The Ides of March - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2006)

I only saw the last 3...

Soundgarden - Dusty


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Shes Got Balls - AC/DC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2006)

Guns 'n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Smokey (Nov 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Police Helicopter


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2006)

Audioslave - Show me how to Live


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sevendust - Praise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

something on the radio...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamiroquai - Deeper Underground


----------



## CaricatureAircraft (Nov 25, 2006)

In the past half hour or so....

Foo Fighters - All My Life
Guns N' Roses - Coma
Pig Iron - Another Mule (Is Kicking In My Stall)
Budgie - Napoleon Bona Part One Two
Budgie - Breadfan
Diamond Head - Am I Evil?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Car repair on the radio KVI.  {let the nasty comments begin}


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

Deep Purple - Ted the Mechanic


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ted the Mechanic? Never heard of that one. What album is that from?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

30 - The Very Best of Deep Purple is the one it says it is from although it might be wrong as I downloaded it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder if that song was a previously unreleased that only came with the Best of. Never heard of it before. Not that I am a huge Deep Purple fanatic though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

Attached it to above post if you want...

Tool - Eulogy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2006)

that young hearts run free song on the radio..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2006)

From First to Last - Featuring Some Of Your Favourite Words


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2006)

Joe Satriani - Speed of Light


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2006)

From First to Last - Populace in Two


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2006)

Soundgarden - Mood for Trouble


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Into the Covent - King Diamond


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2006)

Stone Sour - Zzyxz Rd.


----------



## Henk (Nov 26, 2006)

Pant it black - Rolling Stones


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Rock and Roll Children - DIO


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2006)

Joe Satriani - My Guitar Wants to Kill your Mama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2006)

Brand New - The Archers Bows are Broken


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2006)

Metallica - Blitzkrieg


----------



## CaricatureAircraft (Nov 27, 2006)

In the past hour or so....

Deep Purple - Anyone's Daughter
Deep Purple - Fireball
Budgie - In for the Kill
Budgie - Crash Course in Brain Surgery
Aerosmith - Nobody's Fault
Nirvana - Sliver
Nirvana - Rape Me
Nirvana - Aneursym
Black Sabbath - Hole In the Sky
Guns N' Roses - Estranged
All About Eve - Candy Tree


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> 30 - The Very Best of Deep Purple is the one it says it is from although it might be wrong as I downloaded it.



Sweet!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah 8)

Deep Purple - Kentucky Woman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Aerosmith - The Deuces are Wild


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2006)

Brand New - You Wont Know


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Soundgarden - Swallow my Pride


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2006)

Lacuna Coil - Stars


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

Oasis- Wonderwall........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Journeyman


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2006)

Gun's 'n' Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

A Tyranny Of Souls - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2006)

Deep Purple - Demon's Eye


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2006)

Something Corporate - Letters to Noelle


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2006)

Tool - Lateralis


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

Back in black ACDC
Highway to Hell ACDC
Child in Time Deep Purple
In the Mood Glenn Miller
Moby -Bring Sally Up
Fual Metallica
Spirit in the Sky Norman Greenbaum
Eastbound and down Jerry Reed
Thunderstruck ACDC


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2006)

Tool - Bottom


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2006)

The Sisters of mercy - Floodland


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

Damien Rice- Rootless Tree..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

Damien Rice- The rat within the grain..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2006)

Brand New - Sowing Season (Yeah)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tool - Vicariously I


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2006)

Brand New - Jesus Christ


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2006)

Metallica - To Live is to Die


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2006)

The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2006)

The Crusade - Trivium


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2006)

Soundgarden - Ugly Truth


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2006)

Lemar- Someone should tell you.........

can't stand him but it's on the radio..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - What's Going On


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

Lanc you could just turn off the radio....

Soundgarden - I Awake


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Decleration Day - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

Soundgardern - He Didn't


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Deep Purple - Burn


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Dont Want a Job


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Deep Purple - Ted the Mechanic (What a find!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Something Corporate - Caldecott Tunnel


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

So you do like it then Matt 

AC/DC - High Voltage


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Something Corporate - Heroine


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Foo Fighters - No Way Back


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> So you do like it then Matt
> 
> AC/DC - High Voltage



Absolutely!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Good to hear. 

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Soundgarden - Come Together


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 4, 2006)

Goo Goo Dolls- Long way down


----------



## mkloby (Dec 4, 2006)

metallica - whiskey in the jar


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 4, 2006)

Wild Horses - Rolling Stones...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey everybody! FBJ is slummin'! 

Yes - Roundabout


----------



## mkloby (Dec 4, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Hey everybody! FBJ is slummin'!



It's not like he was cruising through south central in his low-rider kicking some NWA... or were you Joe???


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Regardless, FBJ has apparently good taste in music. Wonder if he would like some of my blues CDs that I own.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 5, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Staind [dont know the name of the song]


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2006)

Oingo Boingo - Little Girls

Oh so wrong


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds very wrong... 

Soundgarden - Pretty Noose


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2006)

I love little girls they make me feel so good, when im with little girls i feel like im the man  

Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice


----------



## mkloby (Dec 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I love little girls they make me feel so good, when im with little girls i feel like im the man
> 
> Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice



Must say - I'm feeling sick now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Hearts of Darkness - Rob Halford


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve Vai - Kill the Guy with the Ball


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

Billy Idol - White Wedding

I still like that song.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

That song is awesome. I actually saw him again at Rock im Park 2005. For a man his age he fricken rocked!!!! Played all his good hits, was really good!

Walk - Pantera


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

Soundgarden - Spoon Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2006)

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2006)

Evanescence - Lithium


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

You got her on the brain, man.

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2006)

Deep Purple - Black Night (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> You got her on the brain, man.
> 
> Van Halen - Jump



Damn right. Why wouldnt I want her there? 


Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

...because she's strangely average looking?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2006)

How dare you! No Christmas Card for this year  
http://lnx.evanescencewebsite.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=81&pos=2

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

Travis- Flowers in the Window...........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

She has that girl next door look and her somewhat Goth dress gives her a "vixen in bed" subtlety. Okay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

Frank Sinatra- I Did it my way


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2006)

Black Sabbath - After Forever


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2006)

Genesis - The way the walk.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Trick Turner - Father


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2006)

Blur - Timeless Man


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

U2 - News Year's Day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

Dragula - Rob Zombie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2006)

Evanescence - The Last Song I'm Wasting On You


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

Deep Purple - Bad Attitude


----------



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2006)

Greenday - Dominated Love Slave


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

Nickelback - Never Again


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

Marek Biliński - Ogród króla świtu ( The dawn king's garden )


----------



## armypilot (Dec 9, 2006)

String of Pearls by The Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

RUSH - Marathon


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

Marek Biliński - Kłopoty z bliźniakami. ( The troubles with twins )


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2006)

A bunch 
Queen- We are the Champions. 
Bon Jovi- You give love a bad name. 
ACDC- Highway to hell, Back in Black, and You shook me up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

She's A Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sex Bomb - Tom Jones


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

Audioslave - Show me How to Live


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

Rocky Horror Picture Show - The Time Warp..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

Soundgarden - Dusty


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

The Who - Slip Kid

I challenge anyone to tell the forum that song is anything but AWESOME!! Roger Daltrey rocks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

take that- patience, seriously who the hell keeps buying this sh!t long enough to keep it at number one for 3 weeks!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

Chavs no doubt...

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Money Talks - AC/DC


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Trik Turner - Father

Bolt Upright - The Next Level

[And thanks to Gnomey for turning me on to Pandora!]


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Burn it Down


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2006)

A Flock of Seagulls - I Ran


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Evanescence - Fallen (Never heard this one before. Not bad!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

Theyre all good.... 8)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Korn - Politics (pretty lame)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up (awesome song)


----------



## mkloby (Dec 10, 2006)

Brooks and Dunn - Neon Moon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Time Stands Still (At The Iron Hill) - Blind Guardian


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

Oingo Boingo - Little Girls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Enjoy the Silence - Lacuna Coil

Great cover of Depeche Modes song. I prefer Lacuna Coils version.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Simon Says - Drain STH


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

Aerosmith - Rag Doll


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 11, 2006)

Evanescence- bring me to life


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Trashed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

Last Rites - Megadeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - The Package


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2006)

Audioslave - Drown me Slowly


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hank Snow - I'm Movin' On


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

MacLean MacLean - Dolly Parton's Tits


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Curse of the Pharoes - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Def Leppard - Make Love Like a Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

From First to Last - The One Armed Boxer Vs. The Flying Guillotine


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Too Tough


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

From First to Last - Note To Self


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Trik Turner - Father


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

InMe - Otherside


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

I find it disturbing when you post that song CC. And you do it often.

Hell is for Heroes - Folded Paper Figures


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

My Michelle - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2006)

AC/DC - Moneytalks (Live)


----------



## Smokey (Dec 12, 2006)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Blues for Meister


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2006)

Rush - Superconductor


----------



## mkloby (Dec 13, 2006)

Toby Keith - Who's that man


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ac/DC - Dirty Deeds


----------



## uhhuh35 (Dec 13, 2006)

Love/Hate 
Spinning Wheel


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2006)

Elvis Presley - In The Ghetto


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

Goo Goo dolls- Iris..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw them in concert like 9 years ago..

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2006)

Brand New - Millstone


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2006)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2006)

Septembre - Pretty Pretty Angry


----------



## mkloby (Dec 15, 2006)

Alan Jackson - Pop a Top


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2006)

The Poison - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2006)

InMe - Safe in a Room


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2006)

AC/DC - Give it Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

Brand New - Jesus Christ


----------



## mkloby (Dec 19, 2006)

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 19, 2006)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra, and I have no idea what it is called, but I like it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 19, 2006)

3 Doors Down- Kyrptonite, when I'm Gone, and let me go
Lynyrd Sknyrd- Free bird, simple man
Bob Dylan- Knockin on Heavens' door


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

interesting the feed isn't so great, but sit back with a cold one


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ogt15R8Nv6w_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2006)

I like that one Adler.

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Find The Real


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Smokey (Dec 20, 2006)

Pretty Little Ditty - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Metallica - Wherever I may Roam


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

The Treble Boys - One Kiss

(think Beatles)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Bjork - Joga

What utter tripe.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2006)

Yep. 

Luciano Pavarotti - Ave Maria


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2006)

A Question of Heaven - Iced Earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2006)

Bright Eyes - We Are Nowhere And It's Now


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2006)

well the beautiful bride of mine has the enxt 5 days off and is baking her little heart out from traditional American fare to German.

Musik : Christmas, what else ?


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

Erich said:


> well the beautiful bride of mine has the enxt 5 days off and is baking her little heart out from traditional American fare to German.
> 
> Musik : Christmas, what else ?



Very nice. My wife has been a baking tornado the past couple days.. cookies, brownies, apple strudels... 

Also the Rat Pack Christmas cd is going to be on loop...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

Don McLean- American Pie.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2006)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Go Tell it on the Mountain - Some anonymous church choir


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Alter Bridge - One Day Remains



And I still love that song, CC. Put it on my son's new iPod.


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 25, 2006)

Tear It Up - Queen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

watching Top of the Pops christmas, and it's the Automatic with "What's that coming over the hill", i hate the song but i shall tell you a story connected to it none the less, i was out one day working the feild... in a tractor... and i stopped to move a rather large stone, while this song was playing on the radio i cut my finger on the stone when throwing it into the hedge


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

Deutsche Weihnact Musik ......... ..... ........... ..


----------



## mkloby (Dec 25, 2006)

The wife got me a journey cd for Christmas, so...

Journey - Don't Stop Believin


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Chick music and great catchy tunes. I own three of their albums. First two are the best. Not quite as over produced as the later albums. Steve Perry though is tough to watch. Just listen.

Joe Satriani - Gnaach


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2006)

Brand New - Limousine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Im Dreaming of a White Christmas - Elvis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2006)

Something Corporate - Only Ashes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

Cathedrals- Jump, Little Children........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

The Eagles (with Joe Walsh) - In The City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2007)

The Used - All That I've Got


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 1, 2007)

Eskimo Joe - Sarah


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2007)

The Used - Listening


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

The Beatles - Taxman

Actually its my 7 year old listening to it in the shower at high volume.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

you're either sitting outside the bathroom like all slightly creepy over protective parents or that's seriously loud


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

It was seriously loud. And I assure you that your mental midget ideas of my creepiness with my boys is only a figment of you feeble imagination.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

Alter Bridge - Open Your Eyes


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 2, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)



Good song that. 

A whole heap of Metallica particuarly Whiskey in the Jar.


----------



## Chief (Jan 3, 2007)

Wish you were here-Mark harris

Call me the odd ball here I don't care darn it! I love that song!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

Black Sabbath - The Mob Rules


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

I know this isn't the approriate place, but Gnomey - your signature about the British (or English) taking on the Romans, Saxons and Danes is confusing. Since the Norweigan and Danish Vikings managed to conquer and settle in many parts of the British Isles, before being beaten by a Saxon who's people had come over through partial conquest in the 5th Century, which in turn had fought the Romans who had conquered practically all of the British Isles before them. 

Sorry, but it hardly seems the indigienous people of the British Isles had much chance against anyone in the early days. We did, however, defeat the Romans eventually due to the Briton-Romano, Saxon and Celtic assaults on their holdings. And the Saxons were defeated by the Normans. Plus the Vikings were forced to accept Christianity - but still ...they conquered us. Although the Norman "conquest" was actually a reclaiming of the throne from Harold who was not part of the Royal House. William I at least was, and did was the heir after supporting Edward against the Welsh.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah but the main fact is that the Britons were still around, it may not be factually correct but the point stands anyway (however weak it may be)...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2007)

InMe - Almost Lost


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

My own heartbeat. It's really quite rhythmic.

*bom-bom...bom-bom...bom-bom...*


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2007)

Because of Me - Seether


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Until It Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2007)

Alter Bridge - Find the Real


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Bring Your Daughter...To The Slaughter (Live)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2007)

Metallica - Some Kind of Monster


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2007)

James Brown - Papa Don't Take No Mess


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2007)

A Thorn For Every Heart - Pretty When You Cry


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

The united states is but an infant in world history. God help us.

Flip, Flop and Fly - Can remember the artist, but a great song from the 50s.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2007)

Audioslave - Dandelion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 7, 2007)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

Nelly Furtado- I'm like a bird, on the radio...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2007)

Rush - Vital Signs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

watching the darts on TV.........


----------



## Smokey (Jan 7, 2007)

Pete Wingfield - 18 with a bullet


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viTwf9NhmG8_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

Bullet With Vampire Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2007)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Satriani - Hands in the Air


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2007)

Deep Purple - Mistreated


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2007)

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2007)

Deep Purple - Black Night (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2007)

Brand New - Me vs. Maradona vs. Elvis


----------



## mkloby (Jan 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Evenflow - Pearl Jam



Haven't heard that one in a while. Great song.

Billy Currington - Good Directions


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2007)

Metallica - St. Anger


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2007)

Metallica - Too Late Too Late


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

She's got the look, not a clue who it's by it's on the radio........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2007)

Within Temptation - Our Farewell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

Moving on Up- M People............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2007)

Within Temptation - Stand My Ground


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> She's got the look, not a clue who it's by it's on the radio........



Ace of Base....

I never liked them.

Right now I am listening to My Michelle - Guns N Roses


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2007)

Evanescence - Whisper


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Seek and Destroy - Metallica


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Quiet Riot - *** on feel the noize


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2007)

Brand New - Degausser


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Guerilla Radio


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2007)

Corey Hart - It Ain't Enough


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 14, 2007)

Muse - Starlight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2007)

Aerosmith - The Farm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuel - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2007)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

Scissor Sisters- Don't feel like dancing

on the radio, liked it the very first time i heard it, but have hated it since as it was all that was played for months!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

Radio 1's chart show.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2007)

Disturbed - Fear


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2007)

Audioslave - Yesterday to Tomorrow


----------



## v2 (Jan 15, 2007)

David Gilmour- "On an Island"- great music...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hard Lovin' Woman (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2007)

InMe - Chamber


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

from Dietrich Buxtehude, some Classical pieces while the snow falls


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2007)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional- Vindicated..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

R. Kelly- The World's Greatest...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing In The Name


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

System of a Down- Chop Suey.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Power Back


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional- Saints and Sailors..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

Rolling Stones- Paint it Black.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2007)

Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2007)

Lynch Mob refabricated a couple years back with Herr Lynch still rippin it up 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W44fe09tnoM_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Rainbow in the Dark - DIO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence - Lacuna Coil

Damn I love this band. Have been a fan for many years now but I really love the cover of Depeche Mode here that they did. I remember hearing it for the first time at the Rock im Park 2006 festival.

Here for all your audio enjoyment, the video they made to the song"

Myspace.com


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is another good song from them that I am listening to now (damn the singer Christina Scabbia is hot!):

Heaven is a Lie - Lacuna Coil

Myspace.com


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

I know the links say Myspace but that is because they hosted at myspace.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

something by simon webb on the tv.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Are You Dead Yet - Children of Bodom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

Radio 1.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

Brand New - Limousine

I quite like Lacuna Coil, but prefer Evanescence and Within Temptation to be honest...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Never really got into Within Temptation. There music is really good and the singer has an amazing voice but I am not a big fan. They put on a really great live show though when I saw them at Rock Im Park one time.

What am I listening to now:

Knocking At Your Back Door - Deep Purple


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2007)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

Don McLean- American Pie........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

Muse - Invincible


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

like a rolling stone- Bob Dylan..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

Deep Purple - Knocking on Your Backdoor


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

The Fray- How to Save a Life..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Would - Alice in Chains


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2007)

Atreyu - You Give Love A Bad Name

Love this song 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2007)

Jack's Mannequin - Dark Blue


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2007)

Audioslave - Jewel of the Summertime


----------



## koivis (Jan 26, 2007)

Ensiferum - Windrider


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

And Justice For All... - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2007)

Evanescence - Everybody's Fool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

Disturbed "Stupify" which I played 3 times in a row as I was beating something to death ........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Symphony of Destruction - Megadeth


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

watching TV..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Wind of Change - The Scorpions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2007)

Alter Bridge - Burn It Down


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd - We Don't Need No Education


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

St. Elmos Fire (Man in Motion) - John Parr


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

watching a show called "12 Books that Changed the World", very interesting stuff...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2007)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Theme


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2007)

Brand New - You Wont Know


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Love is a Killer - Vixen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2007)

Evanescence - Lacrymosa


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Gonna see Evenescence again at Rock Im Park this year!!!!!

Burn in Hell - Twisted Sister


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2007)

Fag  If I can get there I will. For sure.

Warrant - Cherry Pie


----------



## WEISNER (Jan 30, 2007)

MOTORHEAD "Killed By Death"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2007)

Atreyu - You Give Love A Bad Name


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2007)

Audioslave - Show me How to Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2007)

Within Temptation - Stand My Ground


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional- This Ruined Puzzle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2007)

36 Crazyfists - Bloodwork


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

Eminem- Sing for the Moment........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Were not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Guerilla Radio


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Du Riechst So Gut - Rammstein


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2007)

Brand New - Play Crack The Sky


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 2, 2007)

Jack's Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2007)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 2, 2007)

The Used - Noise and Kisses


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2007)

Rammstein - Feuer Frei


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 3, 2007)

Black Betty- RamJam


----------

